# Where are the best "legitimate" RCI Points Deals?



## Quickdraw (Jul 9, 2006)

We're very interested in purchasing RCI Points.  Where might we find the best deals on points that are legit and won't get us in a mess a few years down the road?

Paul


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 9, 2006)

*eBay*

Wouldn't claim to have a line on "the best" points deal, but we were (& still are) happy with the _el cheapo_ minimal points deal we bought on eBay last summer. 

Our winning snipe-in bid was $152*.*50 for 15,000 annual points -- but all told the deal totaled almost $1,000 after we added in closing costs, RCI Points join-up fee, resort transfer fee, & 1st year's resort maintenance fees. 

15,000 points is too little for any top-notch resort reservations, but that's OK.  Our aim was just to get into RCI Points as cheaply as possible so that we can do _Points For Deposit_ if we choose with our other non-points RCI timeshare weeks that we already owned before we sprang for that entry-level points package. 

So far we have done _Points For Deposit_ with a standard-grade 2BR week & a Silver Crown 1BR week.  The points from those, plus our original 15,000 points, plus a 4,000-point bonus for making a reservation during our 1st 90 days of RCI Points membership, minus 7,500 points for a December 2005 2BR Gold Crown _Instant Exchange_ reservation, leave us with a points balance of 84,000. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 9, 2006)

Check the posts here in TUG.  I purchased from Scott in Texas. First contact through Ebay, too. I'm sure they're still around.  Try: http://www.tradingtime.net/default.asp?DocumentID=24


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 9, 2006)

We also bought our RCI points resort from Scott. It has worked out great.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: eBay*



			
				AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> Wouldn't claim to have a line on "the best" points deal, but we were (& still are) happy with the _el cheapo_ minimal points deal we bought on eBay last summer.
> 
> Our winning snipe-in bid was $152*.*50 for 15,000 annual points -- but all told the deal totaled almost $1,000 after we added in closing costs, RCI Points join-up fee, resort transfer fee, & 1st year's resort maintenance fees.]



My deal was almost identical, $1,000 all-in on Ebay.  I've never regretted it.  Note IMO this type of entree only works if you make extensive use of PFD and 7,500 - 9,000 45 day bargains.

GEORGE


----------



## Ladorna (Jul 10, 2006)

Quickdraw said:
			
		

> We're very interested in purchasing RCI Points.  Where might we find the best deals on points that are legit and won't get us in a mess a few years down the road?
> 
> Paul




I spent several months checking out everything I could on the net before purchasing with Frank Febbo at timeshareresalevacations.com.   Like everyone else I was after the most points for the least cost with the smallest yearly maintenance fees.  Before purchasing from Frank I got his real estate licence number and checked him out with the Pennsylvania Real Estate Board.  I also checked the company with Better Business Bureau.  My transaction went smoothly.  We got 128,000 points  for about $8000. but the maintenance fees are less than $800.  You could likely do better on the cost of the points but keep in mind that the maintenance fees are forever.  You also want to make sure that there is stable management at the resort where your points are based and that there are no special assessment fees at your resort.  We bought in Arkansas because of the low yearly fees.  Likely won't ever go there but have used our points for several trips to Arizona.
Good hunting!


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ladorna said:
			
		

> We got 128,000 points  for about $8000. but the maintenance fees are less than $800.......We bought in Arkansas because of the low yearly fees.



Sounds like Crown Point at Horseshoe Bend.  If I hadn't planned to create my Points via PFD, I would have looked at this resort for the same reason;i.e. good resort and relationship between MF and Annual Points.  

GEORGE


----------



## Dani (Jul 10, 2006)

Like Alan and Boogie, I went the cheapie points week via ebay route.  I think mine cost a little over $300 for 16,100 points.    I could have done better on my nearly $400 MF, but still and all...I got a good deal.  There are many like these on ebay.


----------



## JanB (Jul 10, 2006)

Like many TUGgers several years ago, we got into RCI Points through purchasing Australia resorts.  At that time, the AUD and USD was almost 2 to 1.  The US dollar has tanked since then, but is still a good value.  We get 124,500/year for ~$900 USD (~$.0072/point).  Cost for joining RCI Points at that time was ~$99 USD.

I have not kept up with the Aussie purchases/RCI points values, but the person we went through was Jerry Naugle.  We purchased 2 Aussie resorts from him and he did all the paperwork for us.  He was very responsive and very professional.  We have been very pleased with the results we have received from our Points account.  You may want to do a search on TUG to get his current information.  I'm sorry, but I do not have it.


----------



## marybeach (Jul 11, 2006)

_Ads are not permitted on this forum.  If you want to place an Ad, please see  the Classifieds  found in the red banner at the top of the page.  Please refrain from these solicitations in the future._


----------



## caribbean (Aug 27, 2006)

There are two schools of thought on this. One is to spend a little more money and buy the most points you can for the least overall cost, both low initial cost and low MF. Second way it to buy the absolutely cheapeast package you can get, regardless of the low number of points, and then load up your account with points for deposit (PFD) from other weks that you own elsewhere. 

Since I don't have other weeks to use for PFD, I took the first path. The best deal I could find was also through Jerry Naugle. I paid $2060 for a week in Australia that yields me 75200 annual points with a MF of $452. That works out to $0.0060 per point this year. ( Wish I had bought 2-3 of these when I did. )

My second week was a direct purchase for another owner. I paid $1690 for a week that yields me 59500 annual points with a MF of $403. That works out to $0.0067 per point this year. 

Been very pleased with my Aussie points and the trades I have been able to make using them.


----------

